# Smoking sausage



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Any of your boys and girls make your own sausage. I am going to give it a try this weekend, I think. my brother in law wanted to give it a shot. I went out and got 20 lbs of pork, seasonings and cure (dont want to get anyone sick). He wanted to make brats and some Itailian. I think I try some Breakfast and Chorizo. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, I made both and both came out well. I smoked some breakfast sausage and used it in eggs the nexted morning- pretty darn good. I also smoked 3 links of the Chorizo and it also came out pretty well. I will tweak the seasoning the next time I do these- but so far so good.... Kind of a lot of work- but fun and good eats.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Definitely a two person job, the trick is making sure at least one of you knows what they're doing...:lol:

My buddy and I made a whole deer into brats this winter, we ended up with close to 70 lbs. of brats, just cooked pack last night. 

I seriously could not fathom trying to make sausages by myself for the first time. The mess in my kitchen would have been of Biblical Proportions.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Here is a picture of the smoked Chorizo: I threw this one when I was smoking some ribs for the family- so the temp was a little hot but it turned out pretty good taste wise. 










Yes, I agree- two people is much easier than one person....


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Pretty much exactly how ours turned out.


----------

